# Is this a good price?



## PHS79 (Jan 25, 2010)

I have the chance to buy some used automatic taping tools, here is the list of whats included (was told they are all TapeTech): Automatic Taper(Bazooka) - used sparingly, may need adjustment - EasyClean Loading pump and filler attachment - Gooseneck attachment for Taper filling - 7 inch Power Assist finishing box with bead boxer attachments - 10 inch finishing box with bead boxer attachments - 12 inch finishing box - 40 inch finishing box handle - 40 inch extendable to 60 inch finishing box handle - 2 inch nail spotter with extendable handle - 3 inch easyroll adjustable corner finisher with handle - corner applicator box (supplies corner finisher) with handle - inside angle roller with handle - outside corner roller (for paper tape corners) with handle - paper tape corner mud applicator

I can pick these up for $700. Is this a good deal? Should I buy?

Thanks
Paul


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

If the tools are in good condition and not "HOT", then that is a real bargain.

A good taper alone is worth 700.00


----------

